# My Planted Goldfish Tank



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

another sunday, another busy setting up a tank 

can i call this iwagumi?









with goldfish


----------



## Sowilu (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow that is pretty. What kind of substrate is that?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I think you have too many goldfish for that 20G tank.. You should just have 1 or 2.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Iwagumi is something specific, and only has 3 stones. But it looks pretty!


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope your gold fish will not up root those plants you have.


----------



## runwithit (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm sure your goldfish are happy, but be sure to do frequent water changes. they foul up the water like no other.


----------



## Andre Grassi (Jul 25, 2007)

nice tank and nice goldfish's... congratulations!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks everyone for the comments. that substrate is just an ordinary black sand 1-2 mm. i know i have too many but i have these goldfish for more than one year with fancy pebbles and plastic plants. i changed the water 50% weekly but i'm thinking to do it more frequently.

this morning i wake up and find some hygrophila corimbosa leaves are floating, i guess they nibble it last night. no uprooted plants yet, keep my fingers crossed 

for the foreground i'm planning to use some cryptocorine parvula or sagitaria subulata, but i'm a little worry because the front tank is their feeding ground for 1 year. it's my habbit to feed them at the front with sinking pellets so i can watch them eat, they tend to screw with the sand searching for food, suck it with their mouth then blow it away.


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

What is your lighting setup?


----------



## brnmix (Aug 9, 2007)

*question from a newbie in planted tank*

is that air bubbles coming down from your ohf? won't it be harmful to you plants? do you have a c02 system running? i don't see it.. can you take pic of your system? im planning to set-up my own 20gal planted soon.thanks! your goldfish looks great! i used to have 8 med size goldies inside my 20, now they're in my 40.:icon_bigg


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

McgJosh
i'm using 2 x 15 watts CF.

brnmix
yes it is bubbles caused by falling water from my filter. i'm not sure i understand what you mean by harmful? this is a non CO2 tank, but i have air pump with airstone at the other corner of my tank. without CO2 that's why i used easy plants only there. about photos, i'm sorry because the camera isn't available right now but i can tell you my simple system... top hanging filter, 30 watts CF lighting, air pump... that't is... 

the tank is running for a week right now, slow growth on plants. tried some stem plants (bacopa caroliana, hygrophila polysperma) but the goldfish uproots them immediately or during the night so i gave up 

tried to put some pellia tied on wood and the goldfish made a mess from it, releasing all the pellia but didn't eat them  life it's hard....


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

bought a treasure, i really like the colour and shape of this thing. sorry for the crappy pics, cellphone camera 









here's how it looks inside my goldfish tank.









after rearanging rocks, add some blyxa, and a tiger lotus from a friend.









what do you guys think? I know the rocks and wood colour don't match, but this is the best i can do for now. also i'm currently looking something for the foreground plants, probably some cryptocorine parva. enjoy.


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

I think it looks way better then many goldfish aquariums I have seen. I also really like all your driftwood pieces. As a word of caution I would keep the plants as far back as possible to give your goldies as much swimming room as you can.

Keep us posted,
Rodney


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

rodney, thanks. they have about half of the tank width as swimming room. i installed a DIY CO2 and a reactor last night, i hope the plants will be a lot more healthy after this. it's about 15 hours since i planted the blyxa and my goldfish haven't touch them yet. keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

fishscale said:


> Iwagumi is something specific, and only has 3 stones. But it looks pretty!


Iwagumi with three stones is Sanzon-Iwagumi. 

Iwagumi can, and often does, has more than three rocks.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

ok here are some updates, as you notice some of my goldfish are missing, unfortunately they died from some kind of disease 









anubias tied on woods


----------



## Johnny Relentless (Sep 2, 2007)

I think what BrnMix meant about harmful to plants is that if you saturate the water with air you can prevent CO2 from being absorbed into the water, and the plants need that to thrive and grow. I think that's the theory, anyway. Although since there is CO2 in the air as well, I'm not sure why an air stone wouldn't also put CO2 into the water. Probably oxygen just gets absorbed quicker than carbon dioxide. 
Of course, for non CO2 injection tanks plants are recommended that either grow past the water surface or float on it, because contact with air enables them to get the necessary CO2.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

well i removed the airstone now and added DIY CO2


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow Amazing tank I would never think to see real plants in with gold fish. I thought they would move the stone around to much for plants. Nice tank and sorry to hear about your disease.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hello Architect1, thanks. it's not impossible to combine goldfish and plants. the hardest thing is to balance the ferts / CO2 to prevent algae as the fish' bioload is a lot.


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

that looks like to many goldies!! I would say only 1 fancy in a 20g the rule is 20g ffor the first 10 for each extra


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

now i got one big fancy goldfish and 2 smaller ones. that explains the bioload


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

So you don't have to do any ferts thanks to the bioload?

That's a pretty cool goldfish tank, makes me want to build one too!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i add some micro ferts there once a week.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Ohh okay, how come the goldies don't eat the plants?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

what size is that tank, im thinking the "mystery illness" was nitrite/ammonia poisining, espicially if its a new tank. goldfish are super d"dirty " fish when it comes to the poop they release, it has a ton of ammonia in it.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

dekstr said:


> Ohh okay, how come the goldies don't eat the plants?


ikuzo chose the right plants... The plants are too tough for them to nibble on.

The goldfish died probably because of stress from overcrowding.

izuko:
watch your anubias. It's starting to turn yellow.. You might want to dose macros & micros... You do large water changes for the sake of the fish but the plants are suffering.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i used anubias, vallisneria, dwarf sag, bolbitis, and amazon swords.
the bolbitis and amazone swords didn't stand the high ammonia.

i tore the tank down anyway a week ago and moved it to second floor (i need the space for my new tiger tank). now i'm still too busy to set this tank again. it's in bare bottom state right now.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> what size is that tank, I'm thinking the "mystery illness" was nitrite/ammonia poisoning, especially if its a new tank. goldfish are super d"dirty " fish when it comes to the poop they release, it has a ton of ammonia in it.


Agreed! Your bio overload can and will cause "disease" (ammonia poisoning) and kill your fish. I surprised any survived the spike. Very nice looking tank, just way overstocked to begin with.
________
Washington medical marijuana dispensary


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

Some update please
I am planning to have a goldfish planted too


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

ikuzo said:


> i tore the tank down anyway a week ago and moved it to second floor (i need the space for my new tiger tank). now i'm still too busy to set this tank again. it's in bare bottom state right now.


sadly this tank is discotinued, sorry.


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

oh sorry, didnt catch that part.

I am in the process of starting a goldfish planted tank with 1 goldfish in 29 G and some plant like crypt wendtii, amazon sword, anubias, moss, fern


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm not sure about the moss. my goldfish mess up the moss tied on a wood and they all ended flying around. everything else looks good


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

i m not sure too. Still waiting for the plant. I will open a thread to let everyone know.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

ikuzo said:


> sadly this tank is discotinued, sorry.


You lost the G. fish...BTW: I have a 10G goldfish\ACF tank an im planting it soon to.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I don't think it's a good idea to keep a goldfish in a 10g. Even a single moor should be in a 15 or 20.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

demonbreedr16
i still got 3 goldfish from this tank. i just tear it down.

and yes like fishscale said, you need a bigger tank.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Im working on that....BUT it is only a small calico fantial....SO I have some time....


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh yea...the tank also has very good filtration....It is an Aqua clear 30(with ammonia remover, Bio-Max, carbon and sponge)...and It also has a tom mini rapids canister filter.....So...yea....however I DO plan on upgrading.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

next step is choosing the correct plants 
have fun!


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

if your GF is a eager eater plant, mixing fake plant and live plant might help.

It works in my tank.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

jus out of curiousity, where ARE your goldfish?


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

They died from itch.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice tank, I am quite impartial to fantails. Black moors especially.


----------

